# Show of hands: Who Writes What?



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just curious. There are a lot of new faces here in the Writer's Cafe and I've been kinda out of the loop for a while. So I was wondering, of the many authors here, who writes what.

Are there any horror writers here? Romance? Humor? I know we have plenty of fantasy writers lurking among us. What about YA? Anyone here writing about how to maintain a healthy lifestyle for your pet gerbil? Come on, people. Spill!

For the record, I write horror. 

I know, I know. Vampires are considered Urban Fantasy or something like that. Not mine. I write horror. Scary vamps who want to kill you, not tell you their innermost fears. Oh, and nasty little grubs that turn people into walking buffets.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

I write YA Fantasy, horror shorts, and children's bedtime stories. Oh, and I just added my very first non-fiction! Not healthy living for your pet gerbil. But how I quit smoking. I just got done posting it in the Book Bazaar section.  

Mmm... that is an odd lot of genres. hehehe


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

RobertY said:


> I write YA Fantasy, horror shorts, and children's bedtime stories. Oh, and I just added my very first non-fiction! Not healthy living for your pet gerbil. But how I quit smoking. I just got done posting it in the Book Bazaar section.
> 
> Mmm... that is an odd lot of genres. hehehe


I remember when I quit smoking back in 2000. Wow. 12 years ago. Time flies.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I write both non-fiction and fiction in the paranormal area.  But I also have done a children's book in verse and a sci-fi short story.  I think I can't find my true identity yet.  LOL  

On a personal note, scary vampires rule.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I write fantasy for all age types. For example, The Waking Grove is YA, Trueblood's Plight is upper YA to adult and my upcoming book Kingdom Jumper is geared toward middle grade readers. I love writing for each age group, even though the voices are completely different. If I get tired of writing for one age group, I move to another.

I've tried other genres as well, but only to get halfway through a project before going back to fantasy.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I write sweet, funny romance which I'm self-pubbing and pubbing with Belle Bridge books next year.  I also write middle grade, which my agent is shopping around. (I'm pretty much handling my romance empire on my own    So far, I haven't self-pubbed any middle grade.


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

David McAfee said:


> Scary vamps who want to kill you, not tell you their innermost fears.


LOL...

Hi David, considering how I let myself watch The Walking Dead alone in the dark, I should be reading your books! Especially now as my Kindle is bursting with chick-lit, gonna need to mix it up, now I know where to go 

As for me...I write insane humor that makes me afraid people in white coats will come along some day and lock me up (The Book of Awful), and the rest of the time I mutate my humor into something with some heart, so I guess you could call that chick-lit, but with more awkward and weird humor than your average chick-lit (Year of the Chick).

And that's me! 

PS: I want the gerbil book.


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

I am trying to write Fantasy and Science Fiction.  I had a bit of an idea for a horror story the other day and I have some ideas for mysteries that I would like to pursue at some point.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Romi said:


> LOL...
> 
> Hi David, considering how I let myself watch The Walking Dead alone in the dark, I should be reading your books! Especially now as my Kindle is bursting with chick-lit, gonna need to mix it up, now I know where to go
> 
> ...


Sold! Just bought The Book of Awful. After reading the product description, it sounded _exactly_ like something I needed to read today.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I write romance and erotic romance (under different names).


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

David McAfee said:


> Sold! Just bought The Book of Awful. After reading the product description, it sounded _exactly_ like something I needed to read today.


That's so funny, I just "bought" 33 A.D. , not because it was free but because it was book 1 so seemed like a good place to start!  Of course I'll read it like an idiot late at night this weekend, THANKS A LOT.



And I hope you enjoy "The Book of Awful"..thanks!


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Contemporary romance, here, with a little erotic romance on the side.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Literary fiction; short stories.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Romi, if you're looking for creepy, David's Nasty Little F*&ckers! is gag me worthy. I read it when it was still titled Grubs..


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I write stuff that goes: _BOOM! BAM! KA-PLOW! BIFF!_ (and sometimes _Squish!_) all wrapped up in a neat little bow. You won't find vampires in my books...yet. But when you do, I can assure you they won't be sparkling and they certainly won't want to hold your hand.  The rest of the time I write science fiction, fantasy, horror, and young adult literature.


----------



## Nichole Chase (Feb 25, 2011)

YA urban fantasy (though, I don't think most of my vampires would take the time to tell you their deepest, darkest thoughts. Pretty sure they would think it was a waste of time to talk to their dinner.)


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

Kevis "The Berserker" Hendrickson said:


> I write stuff that goes: BOOM! BAM! KA-PLOW! BIFF! (and sometimes squish) all wrapped up in a neat little bow. You won't find vampires in my books...yet. But when you do, I can assure you they won't be sparkling and they certainly won't want to hold your hand.  The rest of the time I write science fiction, fantasy, horror, and young adult literature.


Thanks, now I am picturing NPR in 2187 featuring a show called Bounty Hunters with Bows and they're not shooting people with arrows, they have sparkly little bows on their heads.

It's an odd image.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I write YA dark urban fantasy and horror.

(I only write vampires to make fun of them. )


----------



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

Ummm...I write stuff that requires lots of warnings....

**sigh** Not sure why you have to warn people that their panties may get damp  

Seriously though, one of my books really needs the warnings. The other two are just erotic romance


----------



## Loren DeShon (Jun 15, 2011)

Historical fiction.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gregory Lynn said:


> Thanks, now I am picturing NPR in 2187 featuring a show called Bounty Hunters with Bows and they're not shooting people with arrows, they have sparkly little bows on their heads.
> 
> It's an odd image.


LOL. Sounds like a d*mn good show to me.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

YA Fantasy and I just released a Horror short story.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Literary Fiction


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I have one book (MOST LIKELY) of YA Coming of Age with light Christian themes. But that'll probably be the only time I do that in the foreseeable.

SHADA is YA Paranormal Suspense. I suppose there's some coming-of-age themes there, too. One could even call it YA horror.

This is my playground for the foreseeable future. YA Paranormal Suspense/Horror.

EMBER will be that, and about the only variations are some planned novellas that drop the YA part of that category and go for a slightly more intense audience.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm somewhat mixed-up in what I write. Released short stories for post-apocalyptic, a novel for fantasy/steampunk, and my current WIP is sci-fi (I suppose arguably sci-fi/thriller).

I guess I should really pick one genre and stick to it, but I have too many ideas (and a resistance to anyone, even myself, saying I "should" write X  )


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I write mysteries. One series is on Kindle, but the other isn't yet. I'd like to branch out into urban fantasy eventually, but I'm under contract with a publisher to write a book a year these days, so there's not much time for anything. Even hanging out at the Cafe!


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

I write smut! 

I also have several other things I'm working on -- a mystery with an occult aspect, a horror novel, and some fantasy stuff. I like to read genre fiction so I'm interested in trying different genres. 

I also freelance for newspapers and other publications, but the work has been spotty lately.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

I write across the Romance/Chick-Lit spectrum... with some mystery, a few thrills, occasionally a dash of paranormal, (leave my Oxford comma alone) and hopefully a bit of humor. I'm also working on a middle-grade series, but not sure what I'll do with it yet . I love how author's are branching out with genres... so refreshing!


----------



## Emma Daniels (Jan 21, 2011)

Romance - contemprary
Romance with time travel
Romance with ghosts
Fantasy


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I write historical fiction set in New Zealand. That's it.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

m


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Mainly horror. Quiet horror.  

I once had an editor describe my work as horror with a literary bent.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

My mysteries and a sci-fi novel are the ones in my signature, and I also have a romantic suspense novel which is almost ready to go, and a historical novel that has caused me a lot of problems! 

I'm happy to write in several different genres; as far as I'm concerned that is one of the advantages of self-publishing. I just wish I had another sci-fi novel in me so that the first one didn't seem so lonely!


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi David, 
I write chick lit and humor. My next novella (to be released next month) is titled 'My Mormon Crush, My Dog Eats Poo'
 it's YA chick lit humor and I co-wrote it with my sixteen year old niece. I enjoy irreverent humor.


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone - what a great mixture!

I write mainly romance - but lots of different sub-genres, and I have a tendency to mix them up - paranormal, sci-fi, fantasy, and I've just signed a contract for my first contemporary.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

YA paranormal fantasy  for all ages!


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

I write nonfiction for the education market, picture books, MG, & YA. I am currently making plans to publish my nonfiction book for kids sometime next year. I am working on a professional learning series for teachers. The first one is in my sig. I have a full length professional book that is almost complete. I've written over 250 teacher resources that I publish on Teachers Pay Teachers (an excellent niche market). I have a ton of projects on my computer. I tend to be a little ADHD with my writing. I hop around a lot, but I'm determined to put stuff out there.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

I write everything and anything, but mostly fantasy (usually epic or high fantasy), science fiction, and more recently, humorous and romantic supernatural Jane Austen parodies.

For non-fiction, I've done a bunch of Smart Pop anthology essays for BenBella Books on various TV and popular media subjects, such as _The Vampire Diaries, True Blood, Charmed,_ etc.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

I'm alternating between two genres, horror (zombies) and espionage techno-thrillers. It gets confusing sometimes.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

In only two books I hit eight genres (Threads is the big winner with six genres). What I DON'T write comprises a shorter list!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I write mostly in the genre of science fiction, but I've written westerns, political thrillers, and thinking about adding some paranormal to a science fiction novel I'm writing. Heck, I mix most of those genres sometimes.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I write all sorts of stuff.

Generally, for novels, it's historical fiction. Not the manners, morals, and dresses kind, the swashbuckling, cannon-roaring, derring-do kind.

For shorter stuff it can be anything: "literary" (not crazy about that label, but everyone has a rough idea of what it is supposed to mean), science-fiction-esque, horror-lite, thriller-ish, quasi-fantasy, generally the only thread is that they are kind of odd.

I also like to dabble in NF. I've a how-to out, but that barely counts. I'm toying with the idea of releasing a narrative non-fiction compendium of historical oddities, vignettes, miscellany, stories - all from South America. All I have right now is a title: South Americana, and a newborn blog to get the ideas rolling.

This strange memory came back to me the other night: I "published" a book when I was a kid - maybe ten years old. I bashed out a fantasy/Western RPG rulebook on my Dad's old typewriter, and bound it together. I think we only played it a couple of times then tossed it. But I remember enjoying reading it a lot more than playing it. I wish I still had it...


----------



## Eve Yohalem (Apr 1, 2011)

I write middle grade novels and funny stories for younger kids. David, I'd love to see a mash up of your genre and mine.


----------



## Lisa_Follett (Oct 22, 2011)

I write Regency romance. I'm in the final stages of prepping my book for publishing (hopefully in the next couple of weeks). I have plans for full length novels that bounce off of the first one (the other character's stories). I want to try my hand at Regency novellas as well. I have an idea for a series of four novellas that I am currently developing in my spare time.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

I write fantasy mostly. _The Way of the Black Beast_ is post-apocalyptic fantasy. I have a paranormal mystery series which will be coming out eventually. And I got my start doing short stories -- so I have those as well.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Rrrrromance! I dabble in all flavors, though the highest concentration is in paranormal, contemporary, and time travel. I've written a few YA fantasies but I'm sitting on those like a hen with an egg, waiting for the day they'll actually hatch into decent books vs the crappy drafts I have now.

I would also love to write a horror novel, and am envious of those that can.


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey, I'm new and I write historical romance with a touch of humour (or some say tongue in cheek!) I have one contemporary with ghosts on here, but mostly, it the sixteenth century that intrigues me. There's a couple of book trailers on YouTube if anyone's interested. or you can find them through my blog http://jenblackauthor.blogspot.com  this week I'm showing pics of my recent trip through the north-west highlands of Scotland.

Sorry I still haven't managed to get a signature or a picture figured out...guess I'm a technophobe.

Jen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I write women's fiction with elements of romance and suspense. One has a bit of time travel in it, but it's mostly centered around family dynamics. I also have a short story collection, again women's fiction.

Joyce


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Horror! Paranormal horror, vampire horror, zombie horror...My mom keeps asking me to write "something nice"


----------



## C. S. Hand (May 27, 2011)

I write an impish blend of philosophy and fantasy, and when reader's experience this, they call it "horror."

I like what Dryden called it, "fairy writing" (ie, fantasy) which Shakespeare was supposed to be the best at!


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

Sword and Sorcery short fiction. Working on a Dark Fantasy epic tale in second world Saxon setting. So, fantasy.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Sci-Fi / Fantasy.  I'm working on the next books in my cyborgs and mutants series, and also working on a dark fantasy novel.  I have a space-opera on the back burner, and I'll probably dabble in monster horror and zombies at some point, since that's my favorite genre to read.


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

I write a few things.

Fantasy (Urban and High, both have romantic elements in it)
Paranormal (Yes, vampires, but they are more of a race not romanticized or anything)
Horror (supernatural etc): Just started this genre this year and love it. 1st book is done and I am thinking of self-pubbing but 2 agents have fulls so I'm giving it a bit of time. Have 2 more plotted out (zombies!) and can't wait to write them.
YA Semi humor/Fantasy: This one I am looking forward to writing. So off the wall and away from any of my other stuff. All I can say is the MC's introduces himself as Nuff, Agent Faery Nuff  

Yep, that's me, so far. All over the bloody place.


----------



## KelbyOuchley (Jul 23, 2011)

I write non-fiction (usually nature oriented) and historical fiction.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I write gritty thrillers/police procedurals.
Contemporary romance novellas
Short stories. ;-)


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I write Drama, Coming of Age, Romance.   I have a horror story cooking, but there are several books ahead of it because Gastien is a series and there are others in the aforementioned categories crying to get out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

EllenFisher said:


> I write romance and erotic romance (under different names).


Surely, you jest! From your sig, I could have sworn you wrote books on bodybuilding! 

And just to add my two cents, I write the books I want to read. And that varies depending on my current emotional state.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Everything I write typically has some kind of supernatural twist to it.  Vampires, demons, ghosts, psychic powers, stuff like that.  And of course, a lot of horror elements, like zombies.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

We write guidebooks with a twist. They're often humorous, and reflect our personalities rather than simply being dry discussions of what to do and where to go. Many readers have told us that they've read the guidebooks cover to cover, which isn't that common in that genre.

Charlie's autobiography, while very dark in places, is also quite funny in spots (particularly if you have a somewhat bent sense of humor) -- again reflecting his personality. 

So, I'd answer: Non-fiction and Humor


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

This is rather an awkward way to collect this data. :/ 

Science fiction (space opera)
Fantasy (epic/historical)

I prefer novel length but I've done some shorter works. I should do more.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine have suspense in common, but TPS is a mystery starring a maddening reporter, and TRH is domestic noir. I guess I don't know that makes me.


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

I love reading and writing scary, atmospheric, thrilling stories with deep characters. Primarily horror, but some psychological horror and psychological thrillers. Monsters, both supernatural and real, tickle my frontal lobe. My influences range from Stephen King and Robert McCammon to Rod Serling to classic masters like H.P. Lovecraft and Edgar Allan Poe. Many of my stories are set in the Pacific Northwest where I've lived most of my life.

Oh, and I love small touches of history, so in my novels especially it's not uncommon for real historical events or people to touch my fictional worlds in some way. For example, in my NaNoWriMo 2011 book, Nirvana is rocking at an outdoor concert (the book is set in 1993). I enjoy playing the "used fictitiously" card.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

My short stories are mostly contemporary and based on my life, consequently: humor and horror

My novels (a new one is coming out soon) are historical suspense set in places like ancient Rome and Athens.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Serious subject young adult/coming of age
Romance
Branching into erotica and erotic romance now


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Suspense/Thriller/Mystery
Basically the same stuff I read.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I write mystery (detective/amateur sleuth) and also Christian/inspirational romantic suspense.


----------



## Mike Cooley (Mar 12, 2011)

Epic fantasy, science fiction, parody, and non-fiction -- so far.
Working on a horror novella and another epic fantasy book.

Mike


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have written a fantasy, but now I'm working on a series, and some stand along mystery thriller books.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Mostly historical fiction with an occasional fantasy for a change of pace.


----------



## StephenEngland (Nov 2, 2011)

I write political/spy thrillers. . .and the occasional bit of historical fiction on the side.


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

I see I'm in good company with the other fantasy writers. I have a contemporary fantasy series I'm working on now, along with something that I guess is dark fantasy. My stories tend to take place on a pretty small scale, but I have a couple of things I'm working on that would technically qualify as epic.

I also have a post-apoc SF story I've been chipping away at here and there. I'm rather fond of that one, even if it's exceptionally rough around the edges.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

I write mysteries and women's literature.  
One of the many things the folks at the Writer's Cafe has taught me about is the wide range of genres in writing.  I never heard of urban fantasy before I got on this page, or a lot of the others.  It's been a real education!


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I write YA, realistic and paranormal. I also write humorous middle-grade, but none of that is published yet.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

When I write novels, characters die, regardless of genre. Which includes:

Historical
Mystery/Suspense
Psychological Thriller
Supernatural Thriller

Although I don't write romance, there's usually a love story subplot in each novel.

My short stories are a different matter. I've written in almost every genre, from humor to horror to literary to mainstream to YA...but no romance.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I write fantasy and sci-fi, mostly YA.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Non-fiction, specifically business/marketing/success/motivation. So I'm the minority here. I wish there were more like me, but non-fiction really hasn't caught onto the Kindle biz yet. I'm always a little too early, which is good.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I write horror and thrillers, mostly.  

However, I do also write non-fiction in the True Crime and History genres, but they are mostly just in print form (although I just learned my publisher for one of my True Crime books has selected one of my books as their first foray into e-publishing).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

1.Family saga
2.Humorous fiction
3.YA action adventure
4.Children's humorous animal detective 

Bit of a marketing nightmare


----------



## SamanthaYoung (Aug 11, 2011)

Found some interesting reads from this thread, cheers!
I write YA paranormal and fantasy romance.


----------



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

I write dog mysteries, women's fiction, suspense, and contemporary romance. My backlist includes historical romance, paranormal romance, and western adventure (I'll get those up some day).  My latest is a paranormal thriller.  A girl's gotta make a living, you know


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

I write contemporary romance and inspirational non-fiction.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Is "things that don't sell well" an acceptable category of things to write? If so, that's me!


----------



## JoshuaPSimon (Jun 24, 2011)

I currently write epic fantasy.  That may change in the future but not for a few years (too many ideas).


----------



## readermark (Sep 19, 2011)

I write contemporary fiction, which is to say my books defy genre, so I choose one that is so broad, just about anything will fit into it!


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Psychological thrillers, supernatural thrillers (some people think I write horror. Net.)


----------



## KathrynYAFR (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm brand new at this with my first book coming out in a month or two, depending on whether I can get all those darn WAS's choked with my bare hands. That being said ...

I write YA Fantasy Romance. My first book to go public isn't really YA but I wouldn't blush if my grandkids read it.

This place is great! I wish I had found ya'll two years ago.


----------



## Dinasideas (Sep 2, 2011)

I write contemporary fiction, chick lit, romantic comedies. And for the record...I think vamps should be fighters, not lovers


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Hardboiled Private Eye Mysteries with Steamy segments, some supernatural (a dead Father's voice), historical aspects, and humor. Yeah. How to categorize that mishmash?

I also have written 3 of 4 1,200 page historical reference volumes, _Mark Twain Day By Day, an Annotated Chronology in the Life of Samuel L. Clemens._ I'm working on Vol IV now.

My 100+ short stories run the gamut, or more correctly stomp on the gamut, of genres, from fantasy to erotica to memoir to romance to historical.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Contemporary Women's Fiction*

"Let's Do Lunch"

This could also be contemporary romance or romantic suspense - if it was a movie it would be rated R.

*Paranormal Romance*

"Swallow the Moon"

My paranormal is less steamy than the norm - if it was a movie it would be rated PG13


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I mainly write non-magical, historical fantasy/sweet romances with a bit of adventure and a light tone to them (and of course an obligatory happy ending!)   

I like the fairy tale/modern fairy tale setting with lots of kingdoms and a society that is somewhere between Medieval and Regency - only with more freedom for women to travel/adventure.  I also like to concentrate on the characters and the way they interact with each other.

However, I also have ideas for contemporary romances, magical fantasy romances and MG/YA.  I've written a screenplay for a 1950s action adventure that has scope for sequels and would love to try my hand at Regency romances at some point.  I also have an idea for a thriller - but will use a pseudonym if I ever write that, as it's darker than my normal style.

Edited to add:  I might also try my hand at some non-fiction in the area of personal development - but probably not for another ten years or so as I want to concentrate on the fiction first.


----------



## angela99 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been writing nonfiction for the past twenty years -- business/ health/ technology, although I started my writing career as a novelist.

Now I'm back to writing fiction again, I'm writing historical romance, and am planning a mystery.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm one of those people who meddle in different genres 

My most successful genre is erotica - of which I have sold 2000 short stories in less than 5 weeks. 

But I also write fantasy YA, fantasy romance, chick lit and horror.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantasy


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Fredster said:


> Is "things that don't sell well" an acceptable category of things to write? If so, that's me!


I have a hard time believing that's you. I read your book and loved it!

My literary contributions are mostly mysteries & thrillers, at least the ones that are published.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

In one word...horror. In two words...dark fiction. In a few more words... psychological and paranormal suspense, too.


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty much exclusively epic fantasy. I lean away from the high octane superpowered forgotton-realmsy stuff in my writing, though. I like to write fantasy where the magic is in the world rather than spilling out of every orifice of the characters (though I like to _read_ high magic action-adventure fantasy as much as anything).


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

I be a thriller author, conspiracy and action-focused. I also have a collection of horror shorts and a collection of humorous shorts out. Another action thriller is coming next, but sometime in 2012 I will have a humorous thriller out.


----------



## MichelleH (Aug 8, 2011)

Paranormal shorts
Urban Fantasy with a bit of thriller thrown in.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

I write Contemporary Western (Texas) Romances and Regency Romances.

Just cute little stories, really. Cute, but hot.


----------



## Adriana Ryan (Sep 27, 2011)

I love seeing the varied genres on here. I've written/am writing/will have published stories in the following genres: horror, speculative fiction, supernatural women's fiction, middle grade fiction, children's chapter books.


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

Mystery/suspense
Novels, novellas and short stories


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

I write romance and mystery.  As Mary Kingsley I have written Regency and historical romance novels; as Mary Kruger, a series of historical mysteries and a series of knitting mysteries.  I'm currently working on a historical novel that's romantic, but is not technically a romance.  Hope to have that done in a year or so.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I write mostly speculative fiction, in all flavors except YA. I dabble in other genres too though. My current WIP is more like a fantasy romance? I don't even know if that's really a thing.


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm a genre buster. Part of why I went indie. So far, I've written women's fiction, mainstream fiction, magical realism, and contemporary romance. I have two novels in progress. One is dark fantasy, and the other is literary fiction. I love all those genres, and I enjoy writing in them.

Yup. Genre buster.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

High fantasy here. Kingmaker is YA, but the stuff we have coming down the pipe is aimed at a more adult audience.

My co-author and I love putting readers in alien civilizations and making it feel like home. We also like creating detailed magic systems and exploring the way the rules of magic would shape the civilization in which it appeared. Someone said we kind of approach fantasy world-building the way Asimov approached science fiction world-building - change one important thing or imagine one major innovation and see what kinds of stories it inspires.


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer (Nov 10, 2011)

I write True Crime and happy to say that my latest book "No Killing In The Hallways" is #1 in its genre. Having said that, I also have a book of my personal poems called Inspirational Poetry... I'm brand new to Kindleboards...only 2 days, so I'm only learning the ropes...but, I like it


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. Lot more responses than I thought I was gonna get. Cool. Keep 'em coming, peeps!



Thomma Lyn said:


> I'm a genre buster. Part of why I went indie. So far, I've written women's fiction, mainstream fiction, magical realism, and contemporary romance. I have two novels in progress. One is dark fantasy, and the other is literary fiction. I love all those genres, and I enjoy writing in them.
> 
> Yup. Genre buster.


Thomma Lyn! I didn't know you went indie. Or maybe I did. My memory isn't what it used to be. Good to see you. How ya been?


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

I have written romantic suspense, fantasy, police procedurals and contemporary romance.  Currently, I'm working on a new romantic suspense series: Global Protection Agencyrotecting Lulu.  No. 2 in this series is tentatively titled Wilder's Quest.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I write science fiction romance, paranormal romance and paranormal YA and occasionally historical/contemporary romances. I have one fantasy YA. I am thinking I'll focus primarily on scifi/paranormal for the next few years and then focus on historical/contemporary.


----------



## Debra Burroughs (Feb 17, 2011)

I have written women's fiction and drama. Am now working on a romantic suspense novel and a cozy mystery series with a little romance thrown in.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got 2 contemporary sweet romances, 4 historicals, 1 women's fiction, a MG fantasy, a grammar guide, and a chocolate cookbook. I've written but not pubbed a YA fantasy based on a Scandinavian folktale from the Finnish KALEVALA (featuring the wizard that inspired Tolkein's Gandalf--way cool story, if I say so myself ). 

In 2012, I've got another women's fiction title coming out, and I'm currently working on another women's fiction, with plans to research a book that'll be historical women's fiction. 

So I guess now I'm mixing my own genres?


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I write young adult fantasy, christian fiction, and sometimes fairy tales.  Anything clean, inspirational, and with a quirky sense of humor suits me very well!


----------



## Cody Young (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm new and I just switched to YA with a time travel romance (with vampires - why not?) I used to write historical romance until it was pointed out that all my protags are teenagers with angsty problems and terrible parents. Teen fiction allows me to write what I write best: pent-up sexuality but without the pages of purple prose and embaressing euphemisms that you tend to find in 'The Rakish Lord's Indecent Proposal' if you know what I mean. Sales of my YA book are six times higher than any of the others - so it just goes to show how important it is to find the genre that suits you.
Cody


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

(Historical) Dark fantasy.  I write about killers, antiheroes, paranormal, undead stuff... although the book I'm currently writing isn't about a killer, it's so weird.

Dawn


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

The series I'm working on now is paranormal romance/mystery. But I've also got an urban fantasy and a contemporary romance half-written.

There is also a woman's fiction novel piecing it's way together in my brain.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thomma Lyn said:


> I'm a genre buster. Part of why I went indie. So far, I've written women's fiction, mainstream fiction, magical realism, and contemporary romance. I have two novels in progress. One is dark fantasy, and the other is literary fiction. I love all those genres, and I enjoy writing in them.
> 
> Yup. Genre buster.


Hey! I didn't know you'd joined KB... 

My genre... mainstream for the most part, leaning toward women's mainstream.

Apparently I've invented a new genre probably best called "yo mamma hates it..." 'Cause the one book? LOL My mom HATES it...


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Geeky urban fantasy. ^_^


----------



## Jarrett Rush (Jun 19, 2010)

I write crime and sci fi. All of it with a noir twist. And I'm dipping my toe into the paranormal world soon.


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

David McAfee said:


> Thomma Lyn! I didn't know you went indie. Or maybe I did. My memory isn't what it used to be. Good to see you. How ya been?


Hi, David! I'm doing great, and yup, I've gone indie. I'm tickled to see you here! The indie path is a lot of fun, and I love driving my own train.


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Hey! I didn't know you'd joined KB...
> 
> My genre... mainstream for the most part, leaning toward women's mainstream.
> 
> Apparently I've invented a new genre probably best called "yo mamma hates it..." 'Cause the one book? LOL My mom HATES it...


Thumper!  Cool beans! Yup, I'm new around these parts, but settling in. And ROFL @ "yo mamma hates it" genre!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

True Romance / Erotica.

At least what I'm writing so far is mostly true - I'll branch out into pure fiction when I'm done with this series.  ;-)


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

My actual genre?

I'm the screenwriter behind David McAfee's life.

Not a filmed version of it.

His actual life....

Sorry... no spoilers.


----------



## Azchen (May 1, 2011)

Well, I'm an illustrator who does mostly Fantasy and Science Fiction (and some horror). I've started writing my own fantasy/adventure graphic novel (so, I guess this makes me qualified for this thread? no?).


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantasy and scifi, both more YA than adult. My short stories tend to be mainstream for some reason.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Wow, we write pretty mucheverything here in the Writer's Cafe.  

I write forensic mystery/environmental thriller


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

98% historical fiction and a few contemporary novellas.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I know one of the rules of marketing is to get your brand out there, but I am still finding my brand.

I write:

YA (Some Rivers End on the Day of the Dead)

Women's fictiion  (Stairs of Sand)

Historical fiction (TBpub, Sydney's Story)


----------



## dggass (Apr 3, 2011)

Well....

poetry and contemporary fiction - those are the two published. 

I'm currently working on a crime novel with an NFL twist, a horror story and erotica (not in the same novel, mind you)


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

fantasy, science fiction and poetry.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Paranormal. Light paranormal, chick lit paranormal, urban fantasy, gothic paranormal, paranormal suspense, paranormal thriller, humorous paranormal.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Fantasy, though it's more of a coming of age story told as a dark fantasy.

Next year I should have some epic fantasy out along with an alternate history that I'm pretty excited about.


----------



## House Divided (Oct 14, 2011)

I write Horror (primarily werewolves), Scotland Yard Murder Squad mystery/suspense, Civil War/post-Civil War Westerns, Early '30's-'40's film noir type organized crime stories, and Paranormal


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I write the songs that make the whole world sing.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

terryr said:


> I write the songs that make the whole world sing.


Oh my gosh, I've been wondering who I should thank for so long!! You rock Terry!!!- except for that whole Tubthumping thing, but I suspect you were drunk that night, so I'll let it go.

Dawn


----------



## lacycamey (Apr 25, 2011)

I write contemporary romantic comedies (chick-lit), classic romance/drama, and supernatural thrillers under a pen name. In spring, I'm releasing a series under a pen name for YA.


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

Couple of thrillers, some short stories (literary perhaps?) and some Sherlock Holmes novelettes.


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer (Nov 10, 2011)

I write True Crime; Unsolved Serial Killings, Women Who Kill, No Killing In The Hallways (School Massacres) and 12 Top FBI Cases. I am working on another book called Closed Cases... hope you get a chance to check some out and I welcome a review.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

_Outrageous Fortunes_ is hard SF alternate history.

_New World_ is a bizarre but fun fantasy adventure.

I'm working on a YA urban fantasy and a mindbending contemporary fantasy right now. I move around among genres a lot.


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

I write stories with a crime at its core.

Novels: 4 mystery, 1 psychological thriller

Shorts: 2 horror, 1 supernatural crime, 1 sci-fi horror


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I write fantasy halfway between dark and heroic with a dash of deconstruction.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Horror, science fiction, humor, humorous horror, humorous science fiction, and I have started on a trilogy that is kind of a mish mash. I am also a cartoonist.


----------



## Jeremy Vaeni (Nov 23, 2011)

I write nonfiction works of spirituality, paranormal, and human consciousness bents. I also write comedy and horror/sci fi/fantasy type stuff.


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm still fairly new, and I write mostly historical with an odd little sideswipe into contemporary ghosts. But maybe one day I'll strike off into something new. i hear that the lady who wrote that great fantasy the Dragons of Pern has died this week, so there's a gap in that market for anyone who writes fantasy/sci fi. (I never know the difference between the two) I so loved the Dragons of Pern when they first came out....

Jen


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2011)

Mostly westerns and frontier stories, but I occasionally dabble in other areas such as horror/paranormal and political.

David S.


----------



## Sakura Reyna (Aug 23, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out what it is I'm best suited to write. I would probably fit best as a YA author, but then I have written and published work in the following categories: fantasy, supernatural, magical girl, fictional teen celebrities, and free-verse poetry.

My Open Diary:

http://www.opendiary.com/entrylist.asp?authorcode=D914741


----------



## Kristine Cayne (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm writing a gritty romantic suspense / suspense series. The first book is coming out in early Jan. 2012  

~Kristine


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

My first published novel is an historical thriller, the next work in progress is a sci-fi thriller


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

My WIP is fantasy (dystopian). I enjoy reading sci-fi, fantasy (all types), horror.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

I write self help books with advice I used on myself first.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi David! *waves  

I write young adult paranormal/urban fantasy/horror


----------



## audreyauden (Nov 26, 2011)

My work so far has tended to fall somewhere on that enormous spectrum we call speculative fiction.

My debut novel _Realms Unreel_ is a fairly even mix of fantasy (more mythic than magical) and science fiction (near-future high tech rather than far-future space frontier). There are also elements of magical realism and historical fiction blended in, just to make it difficult to categorize on the Kindle store.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I mostly write science fiction and fantasy. I love writing in both those genres!


----------



## LarryKahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Thriller/suspense here (and I do it so well that if you google "thriller/suspense" I'm the first author listed--just kidding...I don't know what causes that strange phenomenon)


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

I write historical fiction. Particularly Westerns, but I'm interested in a variety of periods/settings, mostly late 19th and early 20th century American - Civil War, Great Depression/WWII eras, for instance. Within the historical genre, though, I like trying different styles - for instance, I _love _ mysteries and have ideas for several in historical settings. Just finished the first draft of a short Western-set murder mystery for NaNoWriMo, in fact. I've also had fun writing comedy in in a historical/Western setting. (Historical comedy - is that a sub-genre or did I just invent it?) So far all I have published is a collection of short stories, but I've always had an ambition to write novels and plan to write works of all different lengths.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

I write paranormal romantic suspense/thrillers. I published my first book in September of this year, and I'm working hard to get a second book up the first of 2012.


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

I write traditionally fantasy. My first novel, Through the Flames, is a sword & sorcery novel with pretty low key magic in it, but the series it is in is actually a high fantasy/epic fantasy series. The first three books (will) have strong S&S themes to them because the thing that would make it epic fantasy isn't shown. It's hidden in the first few books. So while the first book is a tale of revenge, it also tells of the first moves made by the series' antagonist to accomplish his desires. I'll leave it that vague since I hate giving out spoilers needlessly.

After I finish The Sword of Kirakath, I'll probably do three or four additional series in the same world (all duologies or trilogies) before moving on to a new fantasy world, where I'll either go full on S&S or full on epic fantasy with orcs, elves, dwarves, etc.

I love traditional fantasy.


----------



## MichMasoch (Dec 1, 2011)

BiancaSommerland said:


> Ummm...I write stuff that requires lots of warnings....


*hahaha* I might need to borrow that, if it's okay with you.

I started dabbling in fiction with a time-travel thriller a few years ago, but shelved it when I realized the religious aspects would probably tick off both sides of the spectrum. For the moment, I'm writing erotica with a paranormal or BDSM bent, since I have existing short stories that can be expanded and ready to publish sooner.

After enough smut is edited and published, I'm planning to tackle another time-travel story, but as a YA series that's been knocking around my head for a while. This, of course, will be under a different, not-so-naughty pen name.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Short stories so far, and nearly all of those are contemporary ghost or horror stories.  There's a novel in the works (with any luck by the end of January), but there's not the teeniest bit of the supernatural in it -- no ghosts, vampires, shape-shifters, or zombies; just a general/mainstream/literary/whatever-label-you-prefer novel.


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

Historical adventure swashbuckling romance *s*


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

My novel Frozen in Time is a historical fantasy/vampire romance and it is the fast book in a series I am currently writing. My other novel, Age of Dreams, is a coming-of-age tale set in the 1980s music biz. I intend to stick with fantasy and paranormal for the time being.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. That's a lot of writers covering a lot of genres. 

I knew this was a great place. Keep 'em comin' folks. I'm using this data to build a list so I can sell you time shares in Oklahoma.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

I write books on selling time shares in Oklahoma.  I sell you a copy...cheap.


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

My one and only book, so far, is suitable for older children and adults who like a bit of adventure.  I wouldn't call myself a children's writer yet though.  I have no idea what the next one will shape up as.  I do enjoy giggling away as I type and there is a lot of humour in my book.  Time will tell.


----------



## Darin_Calhoun (Jul 26, 2011)

I am working on Paranormal Romance. My first book should be out the beginning of next year.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Military Fiction.


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

David McAfee said:


> Wow. That's a lot of writers covering a lot of genres.
> 
> I knew this was a great place. Keep 'em comin' folks. I'm using this data to build a list so I can sell you time shares in Oklahoma.


I already live in Oklahoma.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi David,
Sorry for jumping in so late, I just discovered this thread.

Another horror writer here and I dabble in a little bit of sci-fi and high fantasy. Got a Fantasy novella coming out next year and some YA horror on the horizon.

My main fiction is horror though and tends to range from supernatural and monsters to psychological. I have several collections out right now, my most popular is Feminine Wiles, my collection of all female villains ranging from ghosts and harpies to witches and serial killers.

Check out my website for more stories and books: www.shadowtales.com

-John


----------

